# Squid Jigs



## breamski

just wondering whats your favourite colour, size and brands of squid jigs?


----------



## Blaen

Brand favorites - none really.

Colours - depend where I am fishing for them, at the boat ramp down the road the darker the better, I have a black one with a greyish pattern on it that goes great. It will out fish any other colour squid jig on the jetty at the time. 200 metres out from there on the water and it's white or pink that works best, at he boat and out in the middle of the channell it's a light green colour and a luminous white that work best in the deeper water.

Size - 4" and 6".

We get both Arrow Squid and Calamari in my local water, Arrows are very aggressive they are no where near as fussy as Calamari.


----------



## wayner

normally have the most luck with the smaller ones in the orange and pink.no faveroite brand as i think action has more to do with their sucess.

wayne


----------



## Shorty

Purple and pink Harmitsus in 2.5 for shallow work

We have the Calamari classic in the morning here,,4 of japans top sqidders are flying over and the squig jig importers will be here,,i will pick up any tips for you,,but my moneys on Harmitsus scooping the prize pool outfishing cheaper jigs at 5 to 1.


----------



## breamski

shorty any tips would be fantastic  , wish we had a calamari classic over here  , does a good squid jig make that much difference to a cheap one?


----------



## Shorty

According to some the better jigs catch a ratio of 5 to 1 over the cheapies,, the cheapies the tow points are crap and the fabric does not last long,,but i caught plenty on cheap ones.

You can catch fish on a Jarvis walker rod but you might prefer a Stella instead.

The way i look at it if i catch 200 squid on a good jig its worth the $25,,,,,,,,,,but they all should be cheaper after all they are made in China ,just designed in Japan.


----------



## FishoPhil

Down here on the morningotnpeninsula in victoria I have found the 1.8 size to be good.
Some nights are different to others though with colours, but brown and brown have been good....


----------



## breamski

fishing rods are taken care of, plenty of graphite 8) 
you might have seen rhino171's (my uncle) and I reporting on campbell's cove squid last weekend and the weekend before in which i was using cheap squid jigs.
i used 2 which one ended up with bet blunt barbs

and the other with a broken barb


so i went out and bought a yamashita in pink 2.5, any good?


----------



## johnny

pinky yamashita 2.0 ,$19.99 .... with attractant spray on it....and torchlight to charge glow...magic


----------



## Shorty

Breamski,,the Yammys go real well and Pinks a great colour for any good quality lure,,,in fact my friend Stu took out the Calamari Classic last weekend using Pink and my 3 rd place was Pink,,i never spoke to 2nd place .

The japanese pro that flew out talked about techneques,,in japan you cast out let it sink near the bottom then violently shake your rod up and down for a few seconds,,this grabs the squids attention and looks like a prawn darting about,,,,you let it sink and repeat over,,,,,,,,this is how the best in the world squid and you can see them on you tube,,they also use "egi" rods made for squidding starting at sereval hundred dollars each .

But the best tip is have different colours and sizes to see what they are going for on the day.


----------



## breamski

Thanks shorty, will buy some more yammys in different sizes and colours


----------



## kritter67

Hi breamski , squid are colour blind :shock: , but they must see colour as different shades of grey , colours catch more fisherpeople than squid , size is more important ;-) , try different sizes as they seem to all have their own prefferance. the sunnier 8) and clear water days are the best. bent sticks kritter67. 8)


----------



## breamski

nice info kritter67  ,there blind :shock:


----------



## Shorty

Yes it seems so,,check out the latest Yak fisher magazine it has some interesting information in it,,,

Its funny how different colours work on different days sometimes though.


----------



## hobieadelaide

kritter67 is correct,squid are basically colour blind.Apparently they don't actaually see the colour of the lure they see a sort of "shadow effect" caused by the available light refracting through the water around the lure and reflecting off the lure.That is the laymans version as explained to me by a Fisheries research Scientist.This is why different lures work better or worse on different days,different light refraction,different shadow,different result.
When the local research guys target squid for study or food for the fish in the onshore holding tanks they prefer the Yozuri in a Red Head with either a white or yellow body - they claim they get their highest catches with theses two.


----------



## mangajack

Seems lately the squidjig manufacturers have done away with the neutrally bouyant squid jigs and gone to sinking models. Makes it tough to use the jigs in a paternoster rig as a sleeper whilst fishing for the whiting. Usually the paternoster rig will secure one squid per whiting caught as normally at the end of the day its about 50-50 squid to whiting.

What squidjigs come in a 3.0 or 3.5 size, prawn shaped and predominantly black with lighter coloured tiger stripes??
Saw a few in an image ov on overseas expo for squid (presumably Japanese) and got to thinking it would probably be a pretty good colour here in Brisbane.

Jack.


----------



## Squidder

mangajack said:


> What squidjigs come in a 3.0 or 3.5 size, prawn shaped and predominantly black with lighter coloured tiger stripes??
> Saw a few in an image ov on overseas expo for squid (presumably Japanese) and got to thinking it would probably be a pretty good colour here in Brisbane.
> Jack.


The Yo-zuri Aurie-Q Real squid jig fits that description (3 inch, prawn shape, black with lighter stripes - middle jig in pic below)


----------



## mangajack

Thanks squidder i will keep my eyes out for one or three.

Jack.


----------



## AJD

Anything dark with 2 rows of jigs. i tend to stick to the smaller jigs as they're easier to control in the water and work over shallower areas.


----------



## breamski

great info wombat  
what rod are you using in the last picture


----------



## bilby

I find the quality jigs best especially when the squid are picky due to water clarity. The best tip i found is to test each squid jig and watch them sink, normally cheap jigs will work but they sink like a stone, so take a pair of cutters and trim the weight untill it sinks slightly head down but not plummiting to the bottom. if they sink arse first, chuck em out, as its too much effort to get them to swim. I find earthy colors greens, browns, bronze / reds the best when the squid are picky, or hot pinks oranges when the water is a bit stirred up. Sizes 2.5 - 3.0 for me.
Cheers Bilby.


----------



## breamski

are they fuji guides


----------



## bilby

Mate, 
No offence, but this sounds like a bit of a crock. I use a $10 shimano rod i picked up a JV marine a few years ago, mated with a shimano 2500 reel (can't remember the model). i use 10lb line because of the snaggy nature of squidding. I agree you don't use a stiff tipped rod but $ 190 for catching squid :shock:. You might find that as your rod is 7ft 2" it might be a great little soft plastic rod with 6lb braid or similar so don't feel too bad about spending your dosh. But really squid fishing can be as simple as a handline and a float, so i wouldn't over complicate it.
Cheers Bilby.


----------



## wopfish

Wombat / Benny great to hear that your still posting and getting into a tourno squid fisher :lol: :lol: I'm thinking that by the time the summer starts to come round you'll be needing a yak !!!! Flynn says hi to you 8)


----------



## PoddyMullet

G day Wombat, how far can ya cast with the specialised squidder's rod?

All in all we're lucky to have wrasseman and his squid wisdom akff'ers...he's an encyclopedia!


----------



## Alotta50

Haha  Boy it looks as though you really did upset the cuttle fish didnt you.


----------



## PoddyMullet

Ha, did ya poke the cuttler with a pointy stick just before a pic Wombat? He's got a killer look 

Young Pod is going great guns...and sometimes looks like ya cuttler if he doesn't get his own way!


----------

